# aquapheresis



## CHaslam (Sep 28, 2011)

The chief of our clinic is asking me to investigate doing aquaphoresis in the outpatient setting. What codes would we use? I have seen in old posting 37899 which does not exist anymore. Any ideas?


----------



## Mojo (Sep 28, 2011)

37799, unlisted procedure, vascular surgery for ultrafiltration, aquapheresis.


----------

